# F11 gets pressed automatically. Windows flickers



## nbg2006 (Sep 23, 2011)

My computer has started going insane and seems to have f11 being pressed constantly, which toggles the fullscreen on and off repeatedly and endlessly- effectively making my computer unusable .
I have to press escape to stop the filckering ( toggling between normal and full screen mode continuosly) It stops temporarily and then starts again.

A lot of people have similar problem but there is no solution given on any forum. 
On this forum too there were a couple of such posts with no replies.
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-oth...7-windows-flickering-minimized-maximized.html

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1490618


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What operating system are you running?

Are you sure the F11 key isn't getting stuck?

Have you tried a different keyboard?


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Usually, the simplest explanation is correct. So, I'm voting for a bad keyboard. It's entirely possible to have one that generates spurious signals (keystrokes). It doesn't even require a stuck key; bad electronics are all it takes. It's not an uncommon problem.


----------



## nbg2006 (Sep 23, 2011)

It is a laptop and am using windows 7 os.

I had checked on another forum. A couple of people had similar problems. Changing the keboard doesnt help was the response from them. One guy had even reloaded the os. but there was no relief from the flickering.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

The only possible solutions here are either hardware problems, or software issues which could potentially include malware. All the same the best advice I can give you is the same advice I would give to any business client: replace the keyboard. I don't care what forum you've been on that says otherwise, I'm pretty sure a new keyboard will fix this. replacements are cheap on eBay, and you can do it yourself.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Even though it seems to be the same problem, it may not be the same cause. I still think and agree that the first thing to do is to try another keyboard before going into a lengthy troubleshooting process of other possible causes.


----------

